# A few more from Colombia



## davholla (Oct 25, 2022)

A Spider from Laguna de Sonso


IMG_0003 by davholla2002, on Flickr



IMG_9952_Bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

From Parque de Las Garzas
Wasp nest?


IMG_9939_Wasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

Wasp


IMG_9917_Wasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

Wasp or winged ant? The antennae look ant like



IMG_9915_Ant by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 25, 2022)

Another nice set.....


----------

